# Lego Dimensions ToyPad Emulator



## lafleche (Oct 9, 2021)

Lego Dimensions ToyPad Emulator in stead of D.I.R.E. project solution.

Disclaimer: This is not my project. All credit go to the creators.
Everything below is my opinion and experience.

The D.I.R.E. project solution (
https://gbatemp.net/threads/disney-...landers-base-emulator-project-d-i-r-e.593292/ ) is a very good solution for the Disney Infinity and Skylanders franchises.
In these games the toys are just placed on the toypad and the rest of the action is on the screen.
Changing a character is putting a new one on the same spot.

Lego Dimensions however also uses the toys as part of the experience. During the game you need the move the characters around and the toypad lights up in three colors.
The D.I.R.E. project solution with a tiny screen and buttons to activate characters and vehicles just seems to fiddly.

In comes this solution: LD ToyPad emulator
https://github.com/Berny23/LD-ToyPad-Emulator

This uses a Raspeberry Pi and a webbrowser to emulate the toypad. On a tablet, laptop or big phone instantiating a toy is just a pulldown, pick character and a drag-drop action. Moving a character on the toypad is also a drag-and-drop action.
You can imagine that this works much better and for this solution you do not even need to solder anything.

Setting up the raspberry pi is a bit of a hassle and if interested I could add the steps I made to make everything work.


----------



## Kfkboys (Oct 26, 2021)

This is awesome!


lafleche said:


> Lego Dimensions ToyPad Emulator in stead of D.I.R.E. project solution.
> 
> Disclaimer: This is not my project. All credit go to the creators.
> Everything below is my opinion and experience.
> ...


I've never seen this one before 
I really really like the way this works.
I too have found the interface on the LD part of Project D.I.R.E. a bit tedious for normal use.


----------



## lafleche (Oct 26, 2021)

Problem now is that I started from scratch and now the installer crashes

Edit: creator made a new release which installs fine again


----------



## lafleche (Nov 10, 2021)

Have a look at the creators github https://github.com/Berny23/LD-ToyPad-Emulator
He created a version which runs on a virtual machine (only works with cemu). 

Now I wonder how to find the dlc for the last toy waves. They are not included in updates and available dlc (as far as I know)


----------

